# s12 sr20det swap



## HONDA_GUY (Feb 8, 2006)

i have an automatic hatchback s12 (not that ugly notch back one lol jk) 

as u can tell with the name im actually a honda dude 

i want to swap in a sr20det into the s12 (my friend said it was good for my purposes)

can i use a sr20 from a fwd sentra or 200sx and mate it up the the rwd transmisso and make it work?

what do i need to make the swap into a s12?
i know i need
clutch pedal assembly
clutch fluid resvoir
transmisson
sr20det
shifter assmebly
shifter boot
clutch fluid lines
radiator(aluminum)
boost cntrlr
boost gauge 
oil press gauge
oil temp and water temp
ecu
harness
(is there a freeware for nissans to tune does crome or uberdata work?)
new brake pedal 
rad hoses


also random question my friend wants to hook me up with a ra16 engine for free is it wrth rebuilding or selling or should i get rid of it?


----------



## HONDA_GUY (Feb 8, 2006)

HONDA_GUY said:


> i have an automatic hatchback s12 (not that ugly notch back one lol jk)
> 
> as u can tell with the name im actually a honda dude
> 
> ...



its a ga 16 enigine my bad lol so i guess no1 is really good with these things


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

HONDA_GUY said:


> can i use a sr20 from a fwd sentra or 200sx and mate it up the the rwd transmisso and make it work?


No. You need a RWD variant


----------



## HONDA_GUY (Feb 8, 2006)

Joel said:


> No. You need a RWD variant


ok do i need any mounts for the sr20 rwd to the s12 hatchie chasis for hondas automatic mounts need to be grinded off of the frame same with nissans?


do i need a completley new set of mounts to mount it in?

is there any company like hasport that makes mounts for nissans?


----------



## HONDA_GUY (Feb 8, 2006)

HONDA_GUY said:


> ok do i need any mounts for the sr20 rwd to the s12 hatchie chasis for hondas automatic mounts need to be grinded off of the frame same with nissans?
> 
> 
> do i need a completley new set of mounts to mount it in?
> ...


i need answers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

HONDA_GUY said:


> i need answers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


No what you need to do is get the same kind of sr20det that you stick in a 240sx. The RWD ones. There is two kinds of Sr20de the rwd and fwd verision.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

S13 engine/trans mount, S12 transmission (71B or 71C, gearbox side bell bolt patterns are the same) with S13 SR bellhousing, that's all that's needed to get it mounted.
Wiring is kind of easy, depending on what year, and how exactly you want to do it.

BUT, you have another problem. The auto S12 chassis is different from the manual trans chassis. The trans crossmember mounting is different between the two.

Otherwise an SR swap is no harder than any S13 or S14. I did my SR20DE swap in a day, and had it running in two days... By myself. But I did months of research and planning before I did it.

Check out http://www.club-s12.org for more info.

And always search, search, and search.


----------



## HONDA_GUY (Feb 8, 2006)

BakaSama said:


> BUT, you have another problem. The auto S12 chassis is different from the manual trans chassis. The trans crossmember mounting is different between the two.



how would i solve this problem?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

There are a few guys they were trying it, and I think they were able to get around it by redrilling the chassis... But there might have been other issues that I can't remember.
If you look under your car, you'll see that the transmission mount is actually two pieces, one on either side, and there should be a crossmember piece that bolts to the chassis. If recall correctly, the member it self is too far forward and needs to be moved back about 2 inches or something.
A search on club-s12 should turn up some threads on the trans swap.


----------

